# Freki presents Norway



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks all! :cheers1:


Time for more pics...


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I really like them. 
So beautiful.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

More pics.. this time from the area around *Lom* and the route I took South East..

My GPS thought it would be funny to send my little city car over a 25km gravel road crossing a mountain.. and it being a toll route only made it better 









But at least the view was pretty nice 


















Vagå Stave-Church









Lom









Lom Stave-Church









Jotunheimen.. 


























































































The Fodnes ferry..


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

FREKI said:


> ^well it is less than 60million years since we split
> 
> 
> Thanks all btw! :cheers1:


And we got Hans Island during the divorce, and are not giving it back!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> And we got Hans Island during the divorce, and are not giving it back!!


Oh boy, that Canadian State Propaganda has really got you brainwashed there mate.. 

But don't you worry, Hans Ø is safe in our hands, we have the Navy and Airforce patrolling it and we have our cruise ships docking and we have our flag flying...

And whenever Canada is ready for it we can always solve the case for the western half Canada illegally trespassed on in the International Court, something your country have refused on multiple occasions since the outcome is quite clear 

( or we could just sink your fleet and take Vinland back  )


Norway tried to steal our land too in the past.. they got zip! 


Seriously though the simularities between Scandinavia and Canada is with reason..

Blue: Greenland and Red: Scandinavia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome country, awesome -very nice- photo tour from Norway FREKI


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

FREKI said:


> Thanks all! :cheers1:
> 
> 
> Time for more pics...


Whenever I see pictures of Norway I want to go back. It's so peaceful and the landscape is truelly different than the rest of Europe, this picture is really great. Keep 'm coming kay:


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

beautiful pictures of a beautiful country 

Freki, any pictures of Norwegian Girls and food ? :lol:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

those norwegian bucolic scenes are serenely amazing.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Beautiful scenery, thanks for letting us visiting Norway!


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Norway is such a beautiful country 

Thanks for the pics Freki.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Those towns remind me of the traditional architecture you find in a lot of Midwestern cities.

The photos are stunning.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Norway is very underrated, the nature is very different from southern Sweden and Denmark. Yet many Scandinavians don't go there because of the high prices. Great pictures, Freki!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I can only imagine how impressive those mountains/landscapes look in person! Great pictures as always Freki


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:

Time for more pics, this time from the south west where the nature gets a ted less dramatic..


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Possibly the most stunning country in Europe from a landscape point of view.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

And it all looks so peaceful...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The final pics.. 



















































































Loved the nation and can only strongly recommend it for roadtrips..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The final pics.. 



















































































Loved the nation and can only strongly recommend it for roadtrips..


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Super nice


----------

